# Nova or Jobo?



## TomSweatman (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
I'm about to buy a print processor (probably from Ebay) and was wondering which were the best. I've heard that Nova upright slot processors are great if all you're doing is just developing prints. But the Jobo CPE2 has automatic agitation unlike Nova and can do film. What do you think?


----------



## brassring (May 22, 2006)

Love my Jobo CPE2 and would not consider exchanging it for a Nova.  Everyone has preferences but the Jobo can do so much more, if I were buying, I would snap up the Jobo.  Make sure it has the optional Lift Accessory.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 26, 2006)

Never used the Nova. Have the Jobo CPE and although I think its way overpriced, I love it for film developing (cheap plastic, I actually had to repair mine straight out of the box). I have not done paper developing with it though. But once you get the film / paper installed in the can. Its a breeze.


----------

